# Primer Seating



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

i've noticed that some brands like PMC, Some military surplus, some "PMP" and otther brass I don't recognize have a somewhat off-set primer seats that are very obnoxious to prime or won't let you prime them at all. anybody else have this problem or know a solution other that setting them aside?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some military surplus brass has a crimped primer pocket. This makes getting a new one in there a pain. other than that I don't have a problem with any other brass. You can see a little ring around the primer pocket if it's been crimped. I can't remember the head stamps on the ones that I've seen off the top of my head but you can see it pretty easy if the pocket is crimped.

My best friend and me loaded just over 2000 rounds of 45 ACP the other day. I ran into a few of the little buggers.:smt076 We are getting ready to do 9mm next :smt021 Sure saves money and I like making a round that works best in my guns but dang it's a job!:smt033


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You can also get a primer pocket reamer and/or a primer pocket uniforming tool.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah ok, that's what that ring is. It's weird though because good .223 ammos like PMC have it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it was made for the military they all will have it no matter who makes it.
Here's the tool you need to remove the crimp the Super Swage 600. :smt023
http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/content/p/8/mult/1/catid/8


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

Is PMC military? Also, we have some military AP rounds that don't have crimped primer pockets (It is lake city though)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think PMC makes ammo for the military but I really don't know. Some of the military people here might be able to give you a better answer for your question.


----------

